# Eheim flow



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello APC members,
Geez, I have not psoted any new threads. Sorry to ask a dumb question. I just want to see some peoples response. So please be nice . I have an eheim ecco 2232 and noticed the flow is lagging/weak. It is about 2-3 feet below the tank or less than 2 feet, just eyeballin it. If I were to raise the filter to higher level would that help in the current/flow? Meaning putting the cannister on its own stand so it wouldn't too way below the tank? Thanks for your comments, response and suggestions.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

it would not help. Closed systems like canisters only loss is friction, there is no real head presure on the systems.( with in the limits one would see in a normal tank.)

I bet one of your media( most likly your pad) is cloged. While your checkin/rinsing/ replacing your filter pad, I'd clean the impler and its housing. a little bit of "gunk" in there can really slow things down.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

keep the inflow and outflow tubes as short as possible - make outflow tube as straight up as possible - i use 5 stacked coarse sponges and 1 fine pad in mine - likely clogged


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

X2 on the dirty pads. I have three Eheims 2215, 2028, 2078 if the fine pad is dirty it pulls flow WAY down even on the bigger filters. Does not take long in a planted tank either, by algae kill or substrate disturbance the Eheim white floss packs quickly only on my gravel substrate tank do I get anywhere near 4 months of service. (never seen 6 months between cleanings)


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an Ecco 2234. My filter is under the cabinet and its roughly a 2 ft head. After an experience with low flow and UG melt, I now do the following every month to maintain the filter flow rates:

1) Rinse out the coarse filter and change fine filter pad
2) Briefly, rinse out the biomedia in a collander
3) Clean the impeller assembly (including a brushing out the core of the impeller itself), ceramic shaft, intake and output

Also helps to make sure there are no kinks in your tubing.


----------

